
Show HN: How's your favorite language doing in the job market? - lexi-mono
http://langstats.azurewebsites.net/
======
smt88
This isn't useful with such a small sample (821 jobs) without knowing where
the sample comes from. Is it just jobs in SF? Is it small companies only, or
does it include large ones? Is it only web companies?

If, for example, this were representing 100% of job postings, I doubt Python
would be so much higher than C# or Java, and I'd be surprised to see Ruby so
high either. But if this skewed toward startup jobs, then the numbers make
much more sense.

~~~
lexi-mono
Should have mentioned: data is based on the 'Who is hiring' thread of the
previous month. In the future I'm planning to add more data for previous
months/years as well and maybe get jobs from other sources too.

